# 6 month baby suddenly going mental at nap times



## star99

my daughter is 6m old and has suddenly started crying hysterically when i put her down forher usual naps and bedtime. she've never been a brilliant sleeper but she's not been this bad before. She used to go into cot watch mobile then cry little bit then sleep, Now when i even zip her into her sleeing bag she looks at me like ' what the hell are you doing??!' then as soon as she goes into cot screams. Shes been ill for a few weeks cold after cold so i have been with her a lot more recently and v clingy maybe it's that? 
She's started sleeping bit better at night once she's asleep but when she wakes there is nothing i can do to console her except put her to my breast (she's mainly formula fed now) she has bit of guzzle then dummy then asleep in bed with me. I don;t think she is hungry she is weaned and eats fine .
She's started screaming i've had to just let her cry go in pick her up to console but as soon as i walk out of room she screams.

help!!any advice or ideas would be appreciated


----------



## MrsPoodle

Maybe she's ready to stay up a little bit longer? My LO did this and she was ready to stay up 3 hours instead of 2 and she is back to napping great now.


----------



## star99

i'm not sure if that's the reason i'll keep close eye on her but she is definitely knackered at night time and lunch time rubbing her eyes and v irritable . I left her to cry alsways makes it worse for ten minutes then i have to console her , then she cries for few mins and is out. Not sure what is going on don;t like leaving her to cry to be honest i just don;t know what to do


----------



## Mama_noni

Faron has just started doing exactly this he's just over 6 months...I can't figure why either! So I'll be stalking this thread to see if anyone knows why x


----------



## star99

Mama_noni said:


> Faron has just started doing exactly this he's just over 6 months...I can't figure why either! So I'll be stalking this thread to see if anyone knows why x

That's reassuring to hear not that it's any fun for you either! Dont know what's come over her . I've put the landing light on tonite so it's not too dark In her room just in case she's scared of the dark . Anyone else ??


----------



## Mama_noni

Faron has a nightlight on his monitor but his night time sleep isn't an issue it's his daytime naps that have gone completely mental it's a good half hour battle of sobbing, contorting, pulling my hair and generally being an arse and then suddenly he'll just fall asleep. I'm going to try the 3 hour gaps between naps as suggested see if that makes a difference x


----------



## star99

Mama_noni said:


> Faron has a nightlight on his monitor but his night time sleep isn't an issue it's his daytime naps that have gone completely mental it's a good half hour battle of sobbing, contorting, pulling my hair and generally being an arse and then suddenly he'll just fall asleep. I'm going to try the 3 hour gaps between naps as suggested see if that makes a difference x

That's exactly what she does . Weird .


----------



## SarahGoves

My lo has started doing exactly this too, hes never been a good sleeper but I did manage to get him napping well by 4 months old by doing pupd & he'd go down fine . Now however he just screams when I put him down for naps and nightime is just horrendous, like u the only way I can console him is to cuddle & rock or breast feed him to sleep then place him in cot, this mostly works for naps but night is hit and miss usually end up taking him in bed and he still wakes every 2-3 hours.
Would really love to know why this is happening at this age too, sorry I cant offer any advice but I can totally sympathise as were in the same boat so youre not alone! Wondering if cio is the way forward althou hav never really done this as he just seems to get so worked up.


----------



## BabyViking

My baby is six months old and has just started this behavior over the last week. She screams hysterically as soon as she is brought into her bedroom, and it can take 10-30 minutes to get her to sleep by rocking, putting down and picking up.
I did some research the other day and found some possible reasons...

-massive growth spurt at 6 months
-seperation anxiaty
-that she needs at least 3 hours of awake time
-something is bothering her, like teeth or temperature

I just read about the awake time changing yesterday and was going to implement that today. I will update you on whether or not it was succesful.


----------



## NewMummyx

star99 said:


> my daughter is 6m old and has suddenly started crying hysterically when i put her down forher usual naps and bedtime. she've never been a brilliant sleeper but she's not been this bad before. She used to go into cot watch mobile then cry little bit then sleep, Now when i even zip her into her sleeing bag she looks at me like ' what the hell are you doing??!' then as soon as she goes into cot screams. Shes been ill for a few weeks cold after cold so i have been with her a lot more recently and v clingy maybe it's that?
> She's started sleeping bit better at night once she's asleep but when she wakes there is nothing i can do to console her except put her to my breast (she's mainly formula fed now) she has bit of guzzle then dummy then asleep in bed with me. I don;t think she is hungry she is weaned and eats fine .
> She's started screaming i've had to just let her cry go in pick her up to console but as soon as i walk out of room she screams.
> 
> help!!any advice or ideas would be appreciated

My LO has been like this since 6mths, daytime naps I dread now! :dohh:
i use shush/pat but its half an hour of screaming before LO falls asleep. OH has been doing it as hes still off on his hols but he goes back to work next week and i dunno what to do :shrug:


----------



## snowflakes

My LO is 7 mths and started this about a week or so ago. I will try the 3 hour gape between naps instead of two. The only thing is she is so tired at even 1-1/2 hrs though i wait for 2 hrs to put her down. But, she will get so cranky, she will rub her eyes like crazy, yawn and just wants me to hold her usually that last half hour. If I try to put her down she has a fit. She has no temp and no teething problems right now, so it must be the growth sprut and separation aniexty. The other thing I thought it might be is that around 6-7 mths they are getting so mobile and exploring so much more. They are also aware of so much more than they were even at 5 mths. I feel like she just doesn't want to miss anything. Does that make any sense? Sorry if it doesn't, i've been up all night and its currently 4am and I'm still awake. fun, fun, fun..... I will definitely be stalking this thread.


----------



## star99

snowflakes said:


> My LO is 7 mths and started this about a week or so ago. I will try the 3 hour gape between naps instead of two. The only thing is she is so tired at even 1-1/2 hrs though i wait for 2 hrs to put her down. But, she will get so cranky, she will rub her eyes like crazy, yawn and just wants me to hold her usually that last half hour. If I try to put her down she has a fit. She has no temp and no teething problems right now, so it must be the growth sprut and separation aniexty. The other thing I thought it might be is that around 6-7 mths they are getting so mobile and exploring so much more. They are also aware of so much more than they were even at 5 mths. I feel like she just doesn't want to miss anything. Does that make any sense? Sorry if it doesn't, i've been up all night and its currently 4am and I'm still awake. fun, fun, fun..... I will definitely be stalking this thread.

thanks for all your replies girls i think it's a combination of factors mentioned above. I used the PUPD method too last couple days as soon as i put her down she screamed immediately but after picking her up once or twice she'd cry for 5 mins then fall asleep straight away. She has been teething but that awful sleepless nights bit is over once she is a sleep she does manage to goto sleep most of the night. Today for both lunch and night time sleeps she was more tired than usual and i hung out in her bedroom for while before leaving her she didn't really cry and went to sleep. She probably does need to stay awakea bit longer and we've had lots of cuddles today. 

let me know how you ladies get on . hope it lasts with her! 
x


----------



## BabyViking

I have an update from today. I spaced out her naps and she didnt fight a single one. She even went straight to sleep at 7. Then she woke up 1.5 hours later and was a monster for almost two hours. Try the nap spacing, it seemed to work.


----------



## star99

BabyViking said:


> I have an update from today. I spaced out her naps and she didnt fight a single one. She even went straight to sleep at 7. Then she woke up 1.5 hours later and was a monster for almost two hours. Try the nap spacing, it seemed to work.

I'll try spacing naps out . She slept ok from 7 on but woke at 4 inconsolable . Normally she wakes and starts talking to herself then babbles thru the night happily but she was so upset . I cuddled her but as soon as out bsck in the cot she was screaming . Hope this phase settles soon !


----------



## pamg

My lo is 6 months and 2 weeks ago started crying as soon as we put her down in her cot at night and if she wakes during the night starts crying whereas before we would just put her in her cot at night and she would either chat a bit and fall asleep or just go straight to sleep same as if she woke at night. At bedtime I just stroke her head until she calms while she has her music on then leave when she's not crying and during the night if she wakes just put her music on for 5 mins which has lights that project to the cealing and that helps her to go straight back off. Its horrible seeing her get so upset at bedtime, even getting her dressed after her bath she starts getting upset now. Really hope it passes soon! 

The last 3 nights she's been going down better and sleeping quicker at night which I think is due to her dropping her afternoon nap and just having a long lunchtime nap, she does seem to be going longer than 2 hours some days before she's tired too. 

She has her naps in her buggy during the day as I was fed up of her fighting them in her cot and getting overtired. In her buggy she's usually asleep within 10mins and no crying she just started really fighting the afternoon nap and wouldnt sleep so realised she must be dropping it.

She also seems really hungry at the mo even tho she's on 3 meals a day so think she must be going through the 6 month growth spurt. She's been quite whingy too, even if I just put her down to go get her bottle starts crying!

Helps to know you guys are going through it too so I know its normal!!


----------



## Dragonfly

maybe baby knows you will go away so when nap time comes so does seperation anxiety. 
https://www.psychologytoday.com/blo...n-protest-bedtime-story-evolutionary-mismatch


----------



## star99

pamg said:


> My lo is 6 months and 2 weeks ago started crying as soon as we put her down in her cot at night and if she wakes during the night starts crying whereas before we would just put her in her cot at night and she would either chat a bit and fall asleep or just go straight to sleep same as if she woke at night. At bedtime I just stroke her head until she calms while she has her music on then leave when she's not crying and during the night if she wakes just put her music on for 5 mins which has lights that project to the cealing and that helps her to go straight back off. Its horrible seeing her get so upset at bedtime, even getting her dressed after her bath she starts getting upset now. Really hope it passes soon!
> 
> The last 3 nights she's been going down better and sleeping quicker at night which I think is due to her dropping her afternoon nap and just having a long lunchtime nap, she does seem to be going longer than 2 hours some days before she's tired too.
> 
> She has her naps in her buggy during the day as I was fed up of her fighting them in her cot and getting overtired. In her buggy she's usually asleep within 10mins and no crying she just started really fighting the afternoon nap and wouldnt sleep so realised she must be dropping it.
> 
> She also seems really hungry at the mo even tho she's on 3 meals a day so think she must be going through the 6 month growth spurt. She's been quite whingy too, even if I just put her down to go get her bottle starts crying!
> 
> Helps to know you guys are going through it too so I know its normal!!

Thankyouso much for posting help to know how you're coping with it . When are the naps you plan for her ? Mine usually short morning nap and lunchtime nap. Hard to space it out correctlyxx


----------



## NewMummyx

Dragonfly said:


> maybe baby knows you will go away so when nap time comes so does seperation anxiety.
> https://www.psychologytoday.com/blo...n-protest-bedtime-story-evolutionary-mismatch

really interesting article, however I dont leave my LO when he naps, he sleeps beside me on the couch or floor (on the rug with a blanket lol) so there is no fear of me leaving and he has never woken up and im not there so I dont understand why the crying fit :shrug:

DiId you not go through this with either of yours?


----------



## Dragonfly

NewMummyx said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> maybe baby knows you will go away so when nap time comes so does seperation anxiety.
> https://www.psychologytoday.com/blo...n-protest-bedtime-story-evolutionary-mismatch
> 
> really interesting article, however I dont leave my LO when he naps, he sleeps beside me on the couch or floor (on the rug with a blanket lol) so there is no fear of me leaving and he has never woken up and im not there so I dont understand why the crying fit :shrug:
> 
> DiId you not go through this with either of yours?Click to expand...

Milestones, teething all caused sleep disturbances. I was glued to mine like you where. I just comforted through anything but both mine where really calm babies anyway. I think I recall Alex waking and crying a few times and had to get up with him and settle him but boob does wonders for that. Great for comforting not just for milk. There could be so many reasons a baby wakes crying and cant be consoled. Clingy stages are also normal to. Try looking up the wonder weeks that could give a better idea to go with your babies age. 

also allergies, teething, colic, refluxed to. Use your intuition. (and a doc if you are worried) . These things pass.


----------



## star99

How long do you think it would take for this phase to pass ?


----------



## Dragonfly

depends on your baby and you and what you do. I always went with the flow, cant even remember how long now. I go with baby led to do naps they worked themselves in to.


----------



## pamg

star99 said:


> Thankyouso much for posting help to know how you're coping with it . When are the naps you plan for her ? Mine usually short morning nap and lunchtime nap. Hard to space it out correctlyxx

I dont have a set nap time yet, I just put her down when she shows tired signs (yawning, rubbing eyes) First nap is usually 30mins and is around 2 hours after she's woken then this week has been having a long nap around 12pm until 2pm then thats it till bath at 6pm, bottle then bed. Or she will just have three 30min naps when she gets tired which is all she had today. 

Think she's back to her normal self now, put her down tonight and havent heard a noise from her! :happydance:


----------

